# High circulation a bad thing for RCS?



## scarter (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, I pulled the trigger on converting my 5g fluval chi into a rimless mini for rcs. I debated between the aquaclear and tetra whisper pf10 for a filter. I love my ac in my 29 gallon but wanted to try the whisper since i've heard good things. I will be using a sponge filter as well.

Anywho, the whisper pf10 creates a lot of circulation for this 5 gallon and I'm wondering if that will be a bad thing. I already have a prefilter sponge on the intake and that didn't seem to slow it down much. Will the shrimp not like the circulation? I have pretty high circulation in my bigger tank and the rcs seem to actually like it. But probably not as much circulation as this little tank has.

It really whipped around the loose pieces of moss i had floating around!

Also, I took the carbon out of the filter bag and added biomax and that didn't really seem to slow down the filter much either. I've tried putting an ac sponge over the outlet as some have suggested but that just made it look ugly and didn't help. 

Thank you for any help!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you are using a sponge filter just stay with that, I use one on my 15 gal shrimp tanks and they are great.


----------

